# Report of earthquake in S. CA.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposedly was a 6.4, and some in Las Vegas said they felt it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When will it sink into the ocean so thr EPA can have a fit


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

California isn't sinking.
It's moving north...toward us!

Lord help us, we have enough Californicators on this island already.
We don't need any more.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Once in a great while, we here in AZ. feel the CA. quakes when they hit. Many years ago, I was sitting in my recliner and watching tv.

I felt it move, just a bit, even though I was completely motionless. I told my wife and she scoffed at me. Within about 10 min., a news flash was announced that CA. had just had an earthquake.

I didn't need to say a thing to my wife. I just smiled, kind of like this .


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While I was still living in Southern California, I slept right through our two biggest 'quakes.
It takes a lot to wake me up, and earthquakes aren't it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would never say " it would be nice to see the coastal major cities fall into the ocean " that would screw up the electoral vote.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

paratrooper said:


> Supposedly was a 6.4, and some in Las Vegas said they felt it.


paratrooper,

It was clocked at as a 6.4 magnatude BUT was then re-listed as a 7.1. Since I live inthe West L.A. area I can tell you last nights was felt much more stronger that the previous one. Thank god I didn't lose my electricity or water as my entire condo operates solely on electricity and not gas.

Clerk


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Clerk said:


> paratrooper,
> 
> It was clocked at as a 6.4 magnatude BUT was then re-listed as a 7.1. Since I live inthe West L.A. area I can tell you last nights was felt much more stronger that the previous one. Thank god I didn't lose my electricity or water as my entire condo operates solely on electricity and not gas.
> 
> Clerk


Yes, I had heard that it was more severe than originally reported. It sounds as if this is going to be a very unsettling weekend for many in CA.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Too bad the epicenter wasn't at the state capitol building in Sacramento while the legislature was in session.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Other than some wild land fires, AZ. doesn't suffer the maladies that a lot of other states do. I'd think that after a tornado or two, and having lived thru them, I'd be getting the Hell out of Dodge and moving elsewhere. 

Same for hurricanes! How many do you have to experience before you decide enough is enough? It's nice to have a river near-by your property, but not so close that if it floods (again), you drag out the old sandbags from a few years ago. 

Californians are well aware that "The Big One" is coming. Scientists are 100% guaranteeing it. There's no disputing it. There's been all sorts of red flags indicating such. Yet, there's no signs of a mass exodus of any sort. 

Human nature is a funny thing. 65 years of living on this planet and I'm still trying to get a handle on it. Chances are, I never will, and that's okay by me. I'm tired of trying............


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Other than some wild land fires, AZ. doesn't suffer the maladies that a lot of other states do. I'd think that after a tornado or two, and having lived thru them, I'd be getting the Hell out of Dodge and moving elsewhere.
> 
> Same for hurricanes! How many do you have to experience before you decide enough is enough? It's nice to have a river near-by your property, but not so close that if it floods (again), you drag out the old sandbags from a few years ago.
> 
> ...


The big one already came once the Democrats took over and it's only getting worse. California is a lost cause and it's not about earthquakes. The Democrats are doing more to destroy that now God awful state than any earthquake ever could. They're now the most contemptible state in the union followed closely by the northeastern states, in particular New York, New Jersey, Connecticut, and Massachusetts.

Because of that there has indeed been a mass exodus of American citizens. A lot of California's population gains are the illegal invaders of whom California's government welcomes with open arms. I see plenty of California license plates throughout Arizona. People here complain about them all the time mostly out of fear of becoming another California. Whether that's justified or not is an open question and remains to be seen?

But of all the Ex Californians that I personally know every one of them are grateful to be in Arizona and appreciate their new found freedom. For them it's been a liberating experience. I've yet to hear any of them say anything positive about their old home state especially those who were born and raised there. They knew what it was like growing up there and know first hand of what happens when Democrats have absolute power and control. Speaking to them is indeed an eye opening experience. God help us if the entire country follows suit.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...But of all the Ex Californians that I personally know every one of them are grateful to be in Arizona and appreciate their new found freedom. For them it's been a liberating experience...


Well, here in the Great North-Wet, it's quite the opposite.
Almost all of our transplanted Californicators are working their hardest to transform western Washington State into a political replica of the Southern California from which they'd just escaped.
While bad-mouthing California, they're busy recreating it here.
Me? I can't understand either them or why.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, here in the Great North-Wet, it's quite the opposite.
> Almost all of our transplanted Californicators are working their hardest to transform western Washington State into a political replica of the Southern California from which they'd just escaped.
> While bad-mouthing California, they're busy recreating it here.
> Me? I can't understand either them or why.


Don't get me wrong there are plenty of Californicators here in Arizona too. It's just that I haven't come across too many of them. Of the Californians that I know, I'd say about 90% are into old cars, street rods, motorcycles, and guns just as I am. It's a bird's of a feather type of thing. Back in the not too distant past California was where it's at regarding the car and motorcycle culture. Of my circle of friends most, at least 80% of them are Vietnam veterans of which I am not. I'm the youngster of that group. They don't often if ever talk of the war but frequently wear their veteran's caps and T-shirts denoting their branch of service. It's just such an honor to have them as friends and be amongst all of them. They are proud Americans and proud to have fought for this country.

Two of my Ex California neighbors are staunch Republicans and enthusiastic Trump supporters but are not into guns or cars. Both support the 2nd Amendment but have no interest in owning a gun. They both hate California with a passion and my wife and I have become friends with them. They often bad mouth the Californicators and want no part of them. They only sheepishly admitted they were from California when asked.

I don't understand either why anyone in their right mind would want to move out of a state that they've helped destroy by voting for Democrats then move to another and still vote Democrat? But then again Liberals are out of their freakin' minds to begin with so it really should come as no surprise. They often say one thing but practice the complete opposite and never see themselves for the loathsome hypocrites that they truly are.

For you it may be a coastal type of thing? I don't know it's just a guess on my part? As the majority of Californians live in the coastal region. That happens to be the most Liberal part of the state. When those Californians move they still want to be on or near the coast. Arizona is anything but coastal so we probably get more of the Republican element of the state? That too is just a guess on my part.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...Arizona is anything but coastal...


What? Really?
But you've got all that sand...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> What? Really?
> But you've got all that sand...


Up in my neck of the woods (northern AZ.) you have to look far and wide to find any sand.

Fact is, if you parachuted here in the dark of night, come dawn, you'd think for sure you were somewhere in the Rockies.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I was sitting on the throne when it started moving.
I was thinking, "Hey....I just paid the plumber to install this new toilet - it's not supposed to move."
Then I noticed that the water in the bowl was moving - along with other things - & realized what it was.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

A reported interviewed Madam to the stars - Heidi Fleiss. He asked her where she was when the earthquake hit.
She said, "I was in bed."
The reporter asked, "Did you feel the quake?"
"No," she replied.
"How could you not feel it?" he asked.
She replied, "My bed doesn't move for less than $1,000.00


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Other than some wild land fires, AZ. doesn't suffer the maladies that a lot of other states do. I'd think that after a tornado or two, and having lived thru them, I'd be getting the Hell out of Dodge and moving elsewhere.
> ...


Tried that, it didn't help a lot. I've been in 3 tornadoes; one in Missouri, one in Tennessee, and one in Alabama. I can't afford to keep moving.

Now my wife is complaining about all the nearby lightning strikes and subsequent house fires. It seems we are now on a granite substrate.

At least, here the earth doesn't move too much.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> Tried that, it didn't help a lot. I've been in 3 tornadoes; one in Missouri, one in Tennessee, and one in Alabama. I can't afford to keep moving.
> 
> Now my wife is complaining about all the nearby lightning strikes and subsequent house fires. It seems we are now on a granite substrate.
> 
> ...


You need to move west.......but not too far west.


----------

